# 1974 Anchor Hocking Retirement Bottle (43 Years)



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 19, 2019)

I recently acquired this bottle that was made in 1974 at the Anchor Hocking Lancaster, Ohio plant, given to the late Ralph Newkirk for 43 years of service. It is extremely rare and I cannot find another example of it. Note the 3D look of the bottle and the interesting scene with a man working the glass production tank. I wish I could find this gentleman's obituary however I did find one for his son who has the same name.


----------



## GEEMAN (Dec 20, 2019)

Cool. I used to live near Lancaster OH in the early 70s. A friend on mines' dad was one of the top  mold cutters ( for lack of the proper term ) for Anchor Hocking at that time.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if he cut the mold for that bottle.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 20, 2019)

Very interesting bottle, WPA-C. What a great mold maker to create such a masterful commemorative. I actually does have a kind of holographic quality, meticulously molded, and the color is just as awesome. Nice piece. Not often you come across those goodies.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 20, 2019)

GEEMAN said:


> Cool. I used to live near Lancaster OH in the early 70s. A friend on mines' dad was one of the top  mold cutters ( for lack of the proper term ) for Anchor Hocking at that time.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if he cut the mold for that bottle.


Small world isn't it. Mold making really is an art. Glad you like the bottle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 20, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Very interesting bottle, WPA-C. What a great mold maker to create such a masterful commemorative. I actually does have a kind of holographic quality, meticulously molded, and the color is just as awesome. Nice piece. Not often you come across those goodies.


I agree with all of the above. I get them any time I can when the price is reasonable.


----------

